# Eating Poop?



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

I notice that Lily has been eating her feces after she goes.. Does or has anyone else had this problem.. She will be going to the vet tomorrow so I will ask her about it!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There are a lot of posts on SM about that subject. Here is one thread that might be helpful... if only for the "misery loves company" aspect!!









http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2437&hl=


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nikki is a poop eater. I've tried Forbid (got it from the vet) and it worked for the 4 days she was on it but afterwards she went right back to it. So now I'm just trying to get to it first. I've heard they usually grow out of it. Hoping that is the case. If you find anything that works for you let me know.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

I heard "poo eating" was due to stress or need of attention. Do you leave your dog unattended for long periods of time... or maybe longer than what she was used to? Does she have other siblings she could be jealous of? Is her "poo" area far from her eating area? Also... I noticed a lot of threads on message boards about puppies eating poo because of their conditions at a puppy mill. Puppies brought up in a fecal pool would eat their poo becuase it would be mixed in with their chow. I would consider looking into the source of where your pup came from and make sure it isn't a puppy mill. A lot of puppies coming from mills face expensive medical bills or poor health. Just make sure they're checked out completely by your new vet! Check out your new vet too! As a parent you can't be too sure.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22_@Jul 25 2005, 10:45 PM
> *I heard "poo eating" was due to stress or need of attention.  Do you leave your dog unattended for long periods of time... or maybe longer than what she was used to?  Does she have other siblings she could be jealous of?  Is her "poo" area far from her eating area?  Also... I noticed a lot of threads on message boards about puppies eating poo because of their conditions at a puppy mill.  Puppies brought up in a fecal pool would eat their poo becuase it would be mixed in with their chow.  I would consider looking into the source of where your pup came from and make sure it isn't a puppy mill.  A lot of puppies coming from mills face expensive medical bills or poor health.  Just make sure they're checked out completely by your new vet!  Check out your new vet too!  As a parent you can't be too sure.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84498*


[/QUOTE]
That might be true in some case but not in mine. Nikki is from a show breeder and is very healthy. She started doing the poop eating on the 2nd day I had her. She had not been left alone yet. She loves her sister and has never shown any signs of being jealous of Lexi. She is supposed to poop outside and does most of the time. Her eating area is in her crate or bathroom. She has never pooped in the bathroom and has only pooped once in her crate (which was my fault for not letting her out when she cried in the middle of the night).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 26 2005, 09:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be true in some case but not in mine. Nikki is from a show breeder and is very healthy. She started doing the poop eating on the 2nd day I had her. She had not been left alone yet. She loves her sister and has never shown any signs of being jealous of Lexi. She is supposed to poop outside and does most of the time. Her eating area is in her crate or bathroom. She has never pooped in the bathroom and has only pooped once in her crate (which was my fault for not letting her out when she cried in the middle of the night).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84538
[/B][/QUOTE]

My sister's lab mix was a poop eater as a puppy and he had not been left alone nor in a cage as a puppy, etc. For some reason, some dogs just are... The things I have read don't indicate a definitive cause.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, my dog is a poop eater also. The thing is, he doesn't eat his own, he eats other animals poop. When we still had our cat, Tucker would get into the litter box and eat, so I had to get a tall box that the cat could get into, but Tucker couldn't. Now he also eats poo that other animals do in our yard. We don't have a fence (and can't really afford to get one right now) so I don't know how to keep the animals out of our yard. If I see the poo before he does, I keep him away from it. If anybody knows what to do about them eating other animals poo, please let me know.


----------



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22_@Jul 25 2005, 11:45 PM
> *I heard "poo eating" was due to stress or need of attention.  Do you leave your dog unattended for long periods of time... or maybe longer than what she was used to?  Does she have other siblings she could be jealous of?  Is her "poo" area far from her eating area?  Also... I noticed a lot of threads on message boards about puppies eating poo because of their conditions at a puppy mill.  Puppies brought up in a fecal pool would eat their poo becuase it would be mixed in with their chow.  I would consider looking into the source of where your pup came from and make sure it isn't a puppy mill.  A lot of puppies coming from mills face expensive medical bills or poor health.  Just make sure they're checked out completely by your new vet!  Check out your new vet too!  As a parent you can't be too sure.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84498*


[/QUOTE]

I think maybe its for attention.. I bring lily everywhere with me.. The longest she's been left is about 2 hours... She doesn't have any other siblings and she came from a breeder (i met her mom who is the breeders own dog)... My friend has a maltese and she said that her dogs snifffs her poo but doesn't eat it.. I will ask the vet about it today when i bring her!! Thanks for all of your advice


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I still havent tried any remedies for this, but I think Phoebe could very well be growing out of the habit







She's almost 9 months. Usually I clean up right behind her (no pun intended), but there are times when she goes and I don't notice right away. She actually came to tell me the other day that she went on the pad so she could get her cookie because I hadnt noticed! I smelled her breath and she hadnt tried to recycle any!







She also goes for other animals poos, which she hasn't had any since the turkeys moved on to bigger and better things. As sick as this sounds, I actually think she just liked it. She is a very good eater, and any smell of food 'variety' I think she would go for it. Otherwise why would she like turkey poo (berries, etc). 

The two things I was going to try were the meat tenderizer on her food (they say it makes poo taste bad, excuse me, 'worse'), and the hot sauce on her poo if that didnt work. I just never got around to it, and now I dont know that its necessary.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, the vet gave me the same suggestions as you all gave.. I am going to try a meet additive.. I will put it in her food but once she poos, she wont like the taste or smell... I'll keep u posted.. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been there.. Tuffy ate poop as a puppy but he finally grew out of it. No remedies helped him. The only thing that might have helped was when I switched him to adult food. My Yorkie is also a poop eater and I'm trying Forbid right now just because I happened to have a sample of it, but I'm not holding out much hope for it. I think a lot of dogs just have to grow out of it. Best bet is to try and grab it before they can. I call Pixie the poop ninja because she always manages to go into stealth mode to grab that poop. 

Neither of my dogs are mill dogs and my Pixie came from a show breeder who raises her dogs in impeccable conditions so while that may be a reason for some dogs eating their feces, it certainly isn't the reason for all. Some dogs just eat poop for no good reason at all.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 26 2005, 08:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

My sister's lab mix was a poop eater as a puppy and he had not been left alone nor in a cage as a puppy, etc. For some reason, some dogs just are... The things I have read don't indicate a definitive cause.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84558
[/B][/QUOTE]


> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jul 26 2005, 06:10 PM
> *I've been there.. Tuffy ate poop as a puppy but he finally grew out of it.  No remedies helped him.  The only thing that might have helped was when I switched him to adult food.  My Yorkie is also a poop eater and I'm trying Forbid right now just because I happened to have a sample of it, but I'm not holding out much hope for it.  I think a lot of dogs just have to grow out of it.  Best bet is to try and grab it before they can.  I call Pixie the poop ninja because she always manages to go into stealth mode to grab that poop.
> 
> Neither of my dogs are mill dogs and my Pixie came from a show breeder who raises her dogs in impeccable conditions so while that may be a reason for some dogs eating their feces, it certainly isn't the reason for all.  Some dogs just eat poop for no good reason at all.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OKAAY!







To all the cute and adorable poo eating puppies from great breeders... all apologies... it was just one of the reasons i heard of why a dog would eat poo. not everything we read is true for every dog... they are just statistics and a good enough percentile of poo eaters came from bad conditions to be a possible reason to this behavior. excuse me.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my baby came from a show breeder but shes a poopeater (almost breaking out of it)


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Thankfully, neither of my dogs are poop eaters.

But, there is a dirty tissue fetish we are dealing with.


----------



## Jac (Jun 1, 2005)

Angel does that too, initially I was told that he needs a balance diet, but I had been feeding him some premium dog food. And NO it doesn't work, I sure hope he grows out of it ASAP. I won't try any products that make the poos yuckier, at the end of the day, I'm the one doing all the cleaning


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

My little two turned into poo eaters when I went on vacation and left them home in my husbands care. It took about 3 weeks for them to stop thinking of poo as a food source, and what finally worked was keeping them as well fed as possible. I made their food as yummny as I could--used Gerber Chicken dices on top of there dry food, and soaked the kibble in the broth, they ate like little pigs! Within two days they forgot about eating poo and I slowly backed down on the quantity of food they were getting. It has been a month now and no more poo snacks on the side. I don't know why this worked, but the Deter didn't stop them--just slowed them down, and they would still eat it.

PS Quincy wants it known that he has NEVER eaten poo!


----------

